# Petting while feeding



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So I've only had Kashi for a few days (as many of you know), and he's been okay with being around me (he'll sleep in my pocket, etc and cuddle up to me and such), but when I try to pet him he gets quite huffy. I tried giving him some kibbles to nom on, and I tried petting him then, and he didn't seem to mind the petting when I did this...

Is directing their attention away like this okay, or in any way beneficial to your hedgie getting used to being handled?
I'm just curious because it seems to be working. Also, I keep petting him even when he huffs and jumps, and usually he just gives up and lets me pet him... is this ok or am I stressing him out?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I think it should be fine to use distraction techniques  lol I used bribery many times in the beginning and would pet mine after giving meal worm treats. I think it ended up being beneficial because in my hedgies case it made him relate being pet with good things like yummy treats  The only downside I can see is may get the sad eyes like "Where are my treats". I get that look sometimes.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I know petting is not for all hedgehogs, you get kind of a 50-50 thing on if they'll take to it or not. Plenty of stories of people who can actually pet their hedgehog, be it down the quills or underbody. And I've seen stories where the hog will huff at you, severe cases.

I've found this with the three I've had. Vera never liked to be petted, she never did anything defensive but she was like a little wind up toy, second she was down, she was on the go. She only huffed when you picked her up, and she stopped that after a month. Hester my current female, she does -not- liked to be touched. She feels a finger, those quills come up and then she'll go into huffing, puffing, clicking, then if you pick her up its full on ball popping from within her fortress of solitude. Loki who I've only had out of his bag twice now, would let me pet him unless I went near the face or skirt line. He was huffy here or there, going near the skirt he'd raise up the quills.

So if he's just huffing at you, I'd just make it a daily habit and sooner or later, he'll give up and let you. Bribes are always good.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't see any reason why petting them while they are eating would be bad, unless of course you scared them and caused them to choke or something. I pet Inky when he's eating his mealies, since he doesn't put his quills up then. Works for us.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey guys, thank you for the replies.

So today Kashi had a really dramatic change in his behavioiur~
Don't worry, it was in a good way!
My sister and I were handling him tonight, and he hardly huffed, and didn't even curl into a ball!
I think putting my t-shirt in the cage really helped him get used to my scent. The other days when I handled him he would huff when I touched him, but would still sleep on me. Today, not only did he sleep on me, but he would allow me to pet him (while he was awake, and while he was asleep) and was actually lying very flat on my tummy (almost splatting, but not quite).
He still doesn't let me touch his tummy, or his sides... or his visor quills, but I know a lot of hedgies have issues with that. I will keep working on it.

Also, he's quilling right now... so if he's acting this way while he's quilling, I figure that he will be a very social hedgie once he's done quilling ^-^

As for the petting while eating, since it seems to not be a problem, I will continue doing so and hopefully he will associate petting with good things 

I haven't tried treats with him just yet because he's only been with me 5 days now, but I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That's great news, keep up the good work you two! :mrgreen:


----------

